# Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS



## Mirco (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

für das anstehende Schlauchboot  hab ich hier ja schon wertvolle Tipps erhalten :m 

Aufgrund dieses Sonderangebots:

Tohatsu 4 Takt 5PS für EUR 799,00

möchte ich schnell meinen Horizont bezüglich Aussenbordmotoren erweitern.

Taugt vorstehender Motor was ?

Carptigers hat einen, wer noch?


Ist 4 Takt immer besser als 2 Takt?

Gibts da Unterschiede (abgesehen vom Kraftstoff) zu Pflege, Wartung, etc..

Ich bin kein und kenn auch keinen Mechaniker. Folglich muss so ein Motor ja zukünftig mal gewartet werden. Welche Kosten kommen da 2/4 Takter auf einen zu? Oder gibbet da keine?

Anzumerken ist, dass der Motor eigentlich nur von 1, max. 2 unterschiedlichen Personen genutzt werden soll. Also kein Leihbootmotor mit vielen unterschiedlichen Nutzern.

Ihr merkt, ich meins ernst!

Besten Dank bereits im Voraus!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Ich habe den 4 Takter 5PS von Merkurý mit "Bodenseezulassung" (neue Abgasnorm!)
Generell sind 4 Takter beim Schleppen 2 Taktern überlegen.
4Takter laufen leiser und ruhiger.
Ich würde dir raten, einen Motor mit externen Tank zu nehmen.
Der 4Takt-Motor ist zum Schleppen den 2Taktern überlegen.
25 Kilo Gewicht lassen sich gut handeln.
Dass man 4 Takter nicht liegend transportieren darf, ist purer Unsinn, also gib nichts auf diese dumme Gerücht!
Ebenso geht der Trent was Zulassungen von Booten angeht, alles auf die neue Abgasnorm von 4 Taktern!
#h


----------



## AKor74 (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

#c  hast du die Möglichkeit den Motor nach Seegebrauch zu spülen? Soll wichtig sein, ich mache es jedes mal, kann mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, das die Boote, die auch in der Ostsee/ Nordsee wochenlang/ monatelang im Wasser liegen und benutzt werden nach Gebrauch wieder gereinigt werden. #c


----------



## HD4ever (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Tohatsu sollen angeblich ganz gut sein !
würde auch sagen einen 2-zylinder mit externen Tank #6
1-zylinder mit internem Tank sind zwar teilweise praktischer, aber laufen doch etwas "unrunder" ....  4-takter sollen besser sein, aber wenn du dir eh in xx-Jahren nen größeren zulegen willst würd ich doch sagen nen 2-takter würde auch langen ... die neueren Motoren sind alles andere als Stinker mit 1:100 Gemisch
Mercury ist auch nicht die schlechteste Wahl - hab meinen 5 PS Mercury nach 2 Jahren wieder für das gleiche Geld verkaufen können .... :q:q:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Das Gerücht, das man seinen Motor nach Gebrauch mit Süßwasser spülen soll, scheint sich immer wieder zu halten. Ich beobachte auch immer wieder Leute, die ihren geliebten Motoren am liebsten noch auf der Slippe etwas süßes einflößen|rolleyes . N Beutel Tee könnte vielleicht nicht schaden...:q 

Aber mal Spaß beiseite: Ich habe vorhin gerade mit Dipsdive telefoniert. Der hat seinen Motor (Honda) beim Service. 7 Jahre Laufzeit, keine Spülungen - nur wenn die Kiste im Sommer für Monate abgestellt wurde. Der Händler wollte fast den Impeller drin lassen. Alles wunderbar in Schuß.
Die Motoren sind für diese Bedingungen gebaut. Seht lieber nach sauberem Öl und Wasserabscheidern für den Sprit. Ist wirklich wichtiger.


----------



## vaaberg (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Im September kommt mein GFK Pott auch ausm Wasser. Spülen ja, aber eigentlich auch nur um evtl. Algenreste rauszubekommen, die sich leider, wenn sie eingetrocknet, wie ein Hundekauknochen verhalten. Ich habe mir den Tipp anlässlich der letzten Garantieinspektion(Suzuki 70PS) von meinem Norw. Spezi zeigen lassen. Ansaugsiebe, soweit vorhanden, abnehmen und mittels Kupferdraht ein bischen in den Kanälen stochern. Ich kippe auch meinen Motor nicht hoch, da kann nix eintrocknen. Und die paar Lichtalgen die sich da bilden werden beim täglichen Gebrauch eh weggerissen.

Erstaunt bin ich aber über die *Reinigungs - Orgien *beim spülen der kleinen Motoren. Ich sach dazu nix mehr. Schade um das gute Bergseewasser. Könnte man ein schönes Bierchen draus.......
Aber ich freue mich tierisch wenn mal wieder eine Pinne fest ist, weil statt abzuschmieren und das Salzwasser rauszudrücken eben nur gespült wird.

*Leute: 3 Minuten spülen und 30 Minuten abschmieren wäre richtiger !*
Macht´s mal, ihr werdet staunen wieviel (Salz-) Wasser aus den Drehgelenken herausgedrückt wird.
Aber bitte (aus gesehenem Anlass) ausschliesslich wasserresistentes Fett(früher Kalkverseift genannt) verwenden.  Alle anderen Fette werden vom Wasser ab- und ausgespült. Und bitte auch eine richtige Fettpresse kaufen und nicht mit Spielzeugen oder Fingern versuchen. Ebay hat Fettpressen.

Und für die anderen Korrosiongefährdeten Teile(Schwingerstange etc.): gibt es was wunderbares - weisses Sprühfett - ja aus der Sprühdose. Hab ich immer an Bord. Ist ein toller Schutz gegen Rost und Korrossion, haftet unglaublich und reicht meist für die ganze Saison - und meine Saison ist lang.

Nun habe ich wieder genug gelabert.
Bleibt sauber aber griffig.


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Danke erstmal für Eure Infos. War ja schon eine Menge dabei.

Hab heute schon rumgegooglet, aber auch nicht so recht alle Infos gefunden. Mir eröffnen sich eher mehr Fragen, bei den ganzen Abkürzungen:

Kann mir bitte jemand den Unterschied zwischen 


TOHATSU M5BSS 

und 

TOHATSU MF5AS 

und

TOHATSU M5BS

erklären

Hat das was mit den unterschiedlichen Schaftlängen, Tank intern/extern  oder so zu tun?!

Ich steig da so nicht durch!


----------



## vaaberg (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@ Mirco

wähle  WWW.Tohatsu.de/Tohatsu_Preisliste_2005.PDF

Achtung die URL gibt ein falsches Bild: zwischen Tohatsu_ Preisliste_2005 muss ein Unterstrich

Wenn Du die Preisliste hast und nicht durchsteigst schick´n schriftlichen Brief, da werden sie geholfen.
Die Preis lsite ist ja soooo einfach zu lesen. Grins

oder einfach über Google suche tohatsu.

Zumindest ist B5 ein 5 PS  2Takter 1Zyl.
                   MF5 ein 5 PS Viertakter 1 Zyl.
alles andere kannst Du aus der Fussnote der P.-Liste entnehmen.
Lass das Köpfchen qualmen - Bier drauf Brand gelöscht.

Gruß


----------



## Mirco (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@ vaaberg,
DANKE !!!

Warum finde ich sowas nicht unter google???

Für alle Interessierten:

"S"   - Normalschaft
"SS" - Separater tank, Normalschaft

Rest hat vaaberg schon erläutert.

Wenn ich vorstehenden Motor (Angebot) mit Normalschaft kaufe und später ein Schlauchboot mit/für Kurzschaft, ist das dann gar nicht kompatibel?


----------



## vaaberg (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> @ vaaberg,
> DANKE !!!
> 
> Warum finde ich sowas nicht unter google???
> ...



Hallo,

Du solltest *IMMER einen Normalschaft *kaufen. Kurz oder Short sind schon für manche Ruderboote oder Schlauchboote ZU kurz. Langschaft ist eigentlich nur für Segler als Flautenschieber gedacht. Schlauchboote, die ich kenne, haben alle Normalschaft-Motoren.
Ausserdem sind die Grenzen zwischen Kurz- und Normalschaft manchmal sehr "fliessend".
Und bei Google ganz einfach "tohatsu" eingeben, dann erscheint als erster Link "Volvo Penta tohatsu". Da werden Sie beraten, musst Dich durch die Riesen Website durchmogeln. Achtung Preisliste ist von 2005 !
ja, und beim Kauf ? Preislisten sind eigentlich nur zum verhandeln da, kein Mensch kauft zum Listenpreis. Wo wohnst Du ? Manchmal ist ein Yamaha preiswerter als ein Tohatsu. Leg Dir eine Liste an, in der Du Deine Kriterien festhälst. Erst denken dann kaufen ! Und ausserdem gibts ja Messen z.b. in Hannover die Freizeitmesse. Da wird manchmal eine Rabattschlacht "gefahren" besonders Ausstellungsmotoeren haben tolle Preise, weil die Händler sich den Rück-Transport ersparen wollen. 

Gruß !


----------



## AndreL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Hi,
ich fahre zwar keinen Tohatsu, aber bin vor 3 Jahren auf 4 Takt Yamaha F6B umgestiegen, vorher Yamaha 6D. Ich würde nie wieder Tauschen wollen. Der 4 Takter läuft ruhiger, leiser und dreht nicht so hoch. Ausserdem fällt dieses nervige gemische des Kraftstoffs weg. Nachteil die Wartungen sind devenitiv teurer und der Motor ist schwerer. Ausserdem darfst du ihn liegend nur auf einer bestimmten seite lagern/transportieren, weil sonst Betriebsstoffe in dafür nicht vorgesehene Motorteile laufen.
Zur Schaftlänge, vaabergs Aussage das du IMMER einen Normalschaft kaufen solltest ist grundsätzlich falsch! Du mußt einen Motor kaufen der optimal an dein Boot passt, heißt er darf weder zu weit unter dem Kiel rausschauen noch darf er verdeckt sein. Auch sind die Schaftlängen sehr unterschiedlich je nach Hersteller. Man kauf also erst das Boot und dann den PASSENDEN AB dazu. Am besten schreibst du mal ALBATROSS an, der arbeitet in der Brange und kann dir sicher weiter helfen. 
Nur mal am Rande von wegen das Langschafter eigendlich nur als Flautenschieber für Segelboote gedacht sind. Sehr viele Rauwassergeeignete Kleinboote (meins und das zweier Kollegen) habe so hohe Heckspiegel das sie NICHT vernünftig mit einem Normalschaft zu fahren sind. Es fehlt bei der vorwärtsfahrt an Schub und kommt zu deutlicher Luftansaugung und bei Rückwärtsfahrt passiert fast nix, ausser viiiiiiiel Schaum.


----------



## Dorschfutzi (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Hallo,
 beim 4 Takter ist es ganz wichtig das der Sprit aus den Vergaser zum
Überwintern raus ist. Den Motor so lange laufen lassen bis er aus geht.
Ist mir in Dänemark so ergangen das er nicht mehr ansprang und in die
Werstatt mußte. Der Meister klärte mich auf das der Vergaser dadurch
verstopfte wenn der Sprit drinne bleibt.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

ich denke da du deine Sachen mitn Schlauch ja alles übern Strand evtl schleppen muß spielt der Gewichtsunterschied von 2- zu 4-tacktern doch bestimmt eine nicht so zu vernachlässigende Rolle .... |kopfkrat
auch soll der Motor ja wohl dann immer an- und abgebaut werden zuhause ?!
Meiner wiegt 28 Kg und viel schwerer sollte er auch nicht sein - zumindest für mich wegen dem handling beim tragen - artet sonst echt in Schlepperei aus, vor allem im Sand am Strand denke ich .... |uhoh:
so nervig ist die Mischerei auch nicht - hab zuhause nen 20 L Kanister stehen ... da fülle ich wenn leer 200ml 2-taktöl rein und fahr damit zu tanke ....
damit wird dann der externe Bootstank und der 5l Reservekanister immer wieder aufgefüllt bis wieder leer .....
im Schnitt verbrauche ich pro Angeltag nur 3-5 l ... also geht das ne Weile so...
klar läuft der 4-takter bestimmt besser - aber hatte nun inzwischen 4 (auch ältere) 2-takter Motoren und bin mit meinem jetzigen mit Bj 2001 sehr zufrieden was die Laufruhe angeht bei langsamer Schleppfahrt ....
mehr Kohle (für nen 4-tackter) *muß* man nicht unbedingt ausgeben....
kann man aber durchaus problemlos ....   :m


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

AndesL
ohne Vaaberg vorgreifen zu wollen: Er hat in diesem Falle hier aber wohl recht, denn es geht hier doch um einen AB für ein Schlauchboot - ein kleines noch dazu. Da paßt nur ein Normalschaft...
Doschfuzzi
Einen Motor sollte man immer leerlaufen lassen, wenn er anschließend länger steht. Entweder beim spülen ( wenn mehrere Monate Stillstand - oder wers nicht lassen kann ) oder am Ende im Hafen. Spritleitung abziehen und Motor laufenlassen, bis Schwimmerkammer leer ist. Das gilt sogar ganz besonders für 2 Takter. Der Grund ist eine Vergaserverharzung, wenn Rückstände des langsam verdunstenden Treibstoffes die Düsen zusetzen...
Besser den Spritstecker am Motor ziehen - nicht am Tank, sonst sieht die Treibstoffleitung irgendwann aus, wie ein Gürtel.


----------



## AndreL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Ich nochmal,
@Dorschfutzi, mit dem Vergaser und dem Sprit, das ist beim 2 Takter wesendlich wichtiger als beim 4 Takter, weil, der Sprit des 2 Takters ja bekanntlicherweise Mischöl enthält, welches sich absetzt und den Vergaser verklebt. Dieses Problem gibt es beim 4 Takter nicht und es ist normalerweise auch nicht notwendig diesen leerlaufen zu lassen (macht beim Rasenmäher auch keiner und der funktioniert genauso). Die Aussage von dem Meister trifft auf einen 2 Takter zu das stand auch in der Bedienungsanleitung vom Yamaha 6D (2Takt) in der von meinem neuen Yamaha F6B (4Takt) steht davon nichts mehr.
@HD4,
sicher ist das mit dem Gewicht zu bedenken, allerdings wiegt der Tohatsu als 4T MF5 "nur" 25Kg, sein gegenstüch als 2T der M5 wiegt 20Kg immer auf Normalschaft bezogen.Also mich würden 5Kg nicht wirklich stören. Und Preismäßig ist der Unterschied (zumindest dei diesen kleinen Motoren) fast zu vernachlässigen und ein Angebotspreis für den FM5 von 799€ wohlgemerkt NEU ein echt gutes Argument.


----------



## Carptigers (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Also den Tohatsu haben mehrer Kumpels von mir als 4 Takter natürlich , Normalschaft. Soweit ich weis hat mal jemand gesagt das die fast baugleich sind mit mercury, nur das diese viel teurer sind.... Glaub mir bei dem Motor machst du nichts verkehrt!!! Hast ja außerdem dann auch noch zwei Jahre Garantie... Habe meinen jetzt ein Jahr und bin wirklich viel gefahren...


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

eben ... Tohatsu is ne gute Marke ! #6
5 Kg Unterschied ist wirklich nicht die Welt .. bei einem mit 8 PS sind es schon ca 12 Kg ... da dann doch schon eher .... 
dann wohl doch eher einen 4-takter


----------



## AndreL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@Dolfin,
ich habe ja auch nicht behauptet das an ein kleines Schlauchboot ein Langschaft gehört ich habe gesagt das die Aussage das er IMMER einen Normalschaft kaufen sollte GRUNDSÄTZLICH falsch ist, damit wollte ich niemanden (vorallem nicht Vaaberg) angreifen. Sollte es so rübergekommen sein bitte ich um Entschuldigung (@Vaaberg). 
Nur wenn man den Satz so liest, vorallem wenn im selben Atemzug Langschafter als reine Flautenschieber für Segelboote genannt werden finde ich das viel zu allgemein und habe es auch nicht nur auf die Ursprungsfrage bezogen interpretiert. Davon abgesehen stellt sich die Wahl eines Kurzschaft oder Ultrakurzschaft Modelles in diesem Fall ja garnicht, da (laut Liste) die erwähnten Tohatsu Modelle nur in den Versionen NORMAL, Lang, und U. Lang angeboten werden wobei der Lang in diesem Fall ja eh wegfällt.


----------



## AndreL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@HD4,
stimmt bei den 2 Zilindern ist der Unterschied im Gewicht schon echt gemein. Mein alter 2 Takter wog (soweit ich mich erinnere) 23KG und er neue 4 Takter 39Kg das würde ich mir auch 2 mal überlegen wenn ich den schleppen müßte.


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Moinsen#h

man hört immer so viele Bezeichnungen der Länge der Schäfte, dabei gibt es eigentlich nur 3: Normalschaft, Langschaft u. bei einigen wenigen Modellen Ultralangschaft! Ganz einfache Rechnung welche Länge des Motors zum bereits vorhandenen Boot:

Am Boot den Heckspiegel messen von Oberkante Aufhängung bis Unterkante Rumpf:

38 - 40cm = Kurz- oder Normalschaft (in der Regel Ruderboote bis ca. 4,20 mtr., Sportboote bis ca. 4,30mtr., Schlauchboote bis ca. 3,80mtr)
ca. 51cm = Langschaft (in der Regel Ruderboote ab ca. 4,20mtr., Sportboote ab 4,30mtr, Segelboote, Kajütboote)
ca. 70cm = Ultralangschaft (außergewöhnliche Boote, Selbstbauten, Katamarane etc.)

Bitte an o.g. Aussage nicht festhalten, vor Kauf bitte messen, es gibt Ausnahmen!

Die Schäfte sind so ausgemessen, daß die Kavitationsplatte (dreieckige Platte über dem Propeller) ca. 2-3 cm unter Unterkante Rumpf des Bootes liegt und somit optimale Fahreigenschaften gewährleistet.

Jo, der 
Tohatsu 5 PS 4-takt, ist im Preisleistungsverhältnis wohl nicht zu schlagen. Übrigens, die Meinung des Mechanikers bei einer Verharzung des Sprits beim 4-takter teile ich auch nicht, tippe eher auf unsauberen Sprit, der den Vergaser dichtgesetzt hat. Eine Verharzung kenne ich eigentlich nur vom Benzin/Öl Gemisch.


----------



## AndreL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@Albatros,
das mit der Kavitationsplatte meinte ich habe aber leider keine Grafik oder Beschreibung gefunden. Dafür haben wir ja aber unser Fachpersonal das immer sehr gut bescheid weiß#6 .


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Hi, von Motoren habe ich nicht viel Ahnung - aber ich kann Dir den Tipp geben die Boot-Messe in Düsseldorf zu besuchen (
http://www12.boot.de/cipp/md_boot/custom/pub/content,ticket,g_u_e_s_t/lang,
) denn dort gibt es neben einer kompletten Halle zum Thema angeln (geil geil geil!!!) eben auch Luxusyachten zum mal drin rumklettern (hehe) eben auch Schlauchboote & Motoren (von 4 bis ca. 150 PS :q ) - ich fands so Hammer das ich überleg wieder hinzufahren, aber diesmal nehm ich mir auf garkeinen Fall Geld mit...|uhoh:  

LG by Andy

PS: Seh grad ist für Dich ja ne ganz schöne Strecke - würde sich aber lohnen, eventuell Kumpels einladen oder Boardies dort treffen? Thread aufmachen wer alles hinkommt?|kopfkrat  mach ich...:m


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*



> das mit der Kavitationsplatte meinte ich



@AndreL  das weiß ich doch :m


----------



## Mirco (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@ all,

so vielen Dank für die Infos.

Denke da sind auch gute Infos für diverse andere AB-Member ans Tageslicht gekommen.

@ albatros,



> Jo, der Mercury 5 PS 4-takt, ist im Preisleistungsverhältnis wohl nicht zu schlagen



War das ein Vertipper und Du meinst den Tohatsu 5 PS 4-takt für EUR 799,00?

Oder ist das wirklich eh die Gleiche "Familie"?

Oder jab ich jetzt was überlesen?


----------



## Albatros (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Hallo Mirco,

du hast vollkommen Recht, ich meinte natürlich den Tohatsu#6


----------



## Mirco (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@ AngelAndy20,

ja den Tipp mit der Boot-Messe in Düsseldorf hab ich im Schlauchinachfragetreat auch schon bekommen. Danke nochmal!

Die 2 1/2 Std. nehm ich locker in Kauf!

Sa. der 28.01.06 ist wohl prädestiniert für mich. ggf. muss dann ein Anbieter nicht soviel zurückschleppen  


Die Magdeboot ist zwar etwas dichter dran, aber erst Anfang März.


----------



## Mirco (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

@ Albatros,

na dann ist ja alles paletti.

Je mehr ich in dieser Angelegenheit meinen Horizont erweitere, destomehr Alternativen und Fragen eröffnen sich da einem.


----------



## steve71 (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Tipps zum Aussenborderkauf 5 PS*

Hallo Mirco, 

Ich habe mir vor etwas über einem Jahr den Tohatsu  5 PS 4 Takter gekauft und bin total begeistert!
Er springt zuverlässig leicht an, läuft ruhig und ist sehr sparsam. Die Inspektion bei Gründl kostet ca. 100 Euronen.

Ich kann diesen Motor nur empfehlen!!

Gruß Steve


----------



## AngelAndy20 (5. Januar 2006)

*n bissel OT*

Wer wann zur Boot kommt kann man hier sehn:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=996301#post996301

(Topic "2005" wird noch in "2006" geändert, is ja noch frisch:m )

LG by Andy


----------

